# Pearson Owners Support Club



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

can some one please tell me what all this talk is about???


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

pearson is for sale.. hes trying to find a way to get them on their feet again


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

My birthday is coming up, and some of you guys have never bought me a dang thing  If each of you on AT would send me $10.00 for my birthday, I'll buy Pearson :thumb:


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

RightWing said:


> My birthday is coming up, and some of you guys have never bought me a dang thing  If each of you on AT would send me $10.00 for my birthday, I'll buy Pearson :thumb:


hah, that was good.

Send me your address, i somehow lost it.

Great idea to put together a public group.


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

RT1 said:


> Maybe we should start a Pearson Relief Support Club. If there initials were AIG they could money from the Govt.
> 
> Seriously, could Pearson be bought by us common people. For an example if i were to invest say $2000.00, that would give me 1% ownereship and Joe Cool down the road would invest $2000.00 and assume 1% ownership and so on and so on. Southwest airlines is owned by their employees, couldn't that be done with Pearson. I just figure some guys on AT here could help front enough money to reorganize. I'm not sure what kind of Cost were talking here with Pearson, but there could be a different scenario out there.???????????????
> 
> Anybody have thoughts on this Pipe dream? A lawyer out there?


So the company would be going public? As in stock market?


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

I just bought my first Pearson and love it. I shot 3 other brands but chose the TX-4, because it was simply the smoothest. I sure hope they don't go out of business now. I have no idea how a multi person investors group would work though.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Justin17 said:


> So the company would be going public? As in stock market?



Sure, going public

I don't know if it is large enough to be traded on the stock market. I don't have that kinda knowledge.

A public archer owned company. A multi person investors group.

Profit sharing plan would be included 
(i'm V.P. of Sales & Marketing for a 12 million dollar equipment company) That position would be covered. I oversee a sales team between the two stores.

It's intriguing to get something going

Any lawyers out there to check into to it? It probably is to late to assemble a group. Carolyn at Pearson has told me that there have be several groups there poking around. Most likely there is something going on about acquiring Pearson.
Any more info would be greatly appreciated.

I certainly wouldn't want to pay anybody that is currently under contract for cams / designs that has already bailed out. I think you can close the company for a short time and reopen under a different DBA and not have to assume the debt. Anybody know?


I heard on here that a dealer said in Alabama that there is virtually no presence of pearson. It's the same thing for Darton, not alot of presence here in michigan. I find it really odd that the home states for these companies could be their weakest sale #'s. Amazing.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Pearson*

I just wish I could win the Lotto so I could buy it! And I would work for them for only $1 a year and live off my lotto winnings. That would be a dream job.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Pride Hunter said:


> I just wish I could win the Lotto so I could buy it! And I would work for them for only $1 a year and live off my lotto winnings. That would be a dream job.



No kidding, that would be perfect. 

I went to college on a golf scholarship in Alabama, very pretty state. Nice mild winter temps, better than michigan.

My z-34 is on it's way back from pearson, they put a new riser on it. Awesome service!!! Camo was peeling off.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

RightWing said:


> My birthday is coming up, and some of you guys have never bought me a dang thing  If each of you on AT would send me $10.00 for my birthday, I'll buy Pearson :thumb:


I was thinking just like you my B-Day is the 26th of Mar. lets give it a go.


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*for 250,000.................*

you could be the proud owner


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

does any of the pearson fans on here know the spec of the pearson solo? i know the string is 92" and the cable is 40" but i'm trying to find out the axel to axel and the brace height.....thank you


----------



## deermasher (Apr 10, 2003)

all i got off of the bow was the sting and cable leangth i'm looking for the A-A and the BH so i can set it back up to factory specs


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

pearsonarcher1 said:


> you could be the proud owner


I could do the $2500 (1%) someone else suggested..........I wouldn't need much convincing.......


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

any of you pearson guys looking for a good deal on a custom z34 R2B2 cam bow, I HAVE 2 and want to sell one?

shoot me a PM


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

$250,000 might buy one CNC machine or two....depending on the brand and model.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

But can you see 100 people from Archerytalk fighting over what we are going to do and how we will do it...?? You can't get 30 people from here to agree on anything.
Nice idea but there would be too many invested interests there.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

archery ham said:


> $250,000 might buy one CNC machine or two....depending on the brand and model.


I don't think they need to buy equipment....I think they just need money to keep the production flowing and keep the employes paid.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

bro.betterley said:


> any of you pearson guys looking for a good deal on a custom z34 R2B2 cam bow, I HAVE 2 and want to sell one?
> 
> shoot me a PM


I sent you a PM. If it's the one I think it is I want it back!!!! Please?


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Mrwintr said:


> I don't think they need to buy equipment....I think they just need money to keep the production flowing and keep the employes paid.


Compared to new machines, the whole plant is good deal....if the 250k figure is accurate.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Mrwintr said:


> But can you see 100 people from Archerytalk fighting over what we are going to do and how we will do it...?? You can't get 30 people from here to agree on anything.
> Nice idea but there would be too many invested interests there.


Thats what I was thinking also LOL!!! we all will just have to wait and see what happens! can just see it now 100 investors fighting and argueing over it. I think there is alot more to it than we all know


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:ranger: Everyone went to  LOL!!!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Pearson might want to talk with Dr. David Bronner at RSA.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

word is that some TX4 risers were run today...


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

MitchFolsom said:


> word is that some TX4 risers were run today...


Thats good news!:shade:


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

*at the plant today*

I went by Pearson today and put together some bows for them. They are still shipping bows. I wish some of the people looking to buy would be alittle faster so we as pearson fans don't have to sweat so much.:darkbeer:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pearsonwonder said:


> I went by Pearson today and put together some bows for them. They are still shipping bows. I wish some of the people looking to buy would be alittle faster so we as pearson fans don't have to sweat so much.:darkbeer:


Right on!! thats good to hear also.:darkbeer: Hope it happens for them soon I hate sweating LOL!!!:shade:


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

NO BS, I'll go 2500.00 . America's oldest bow company folks, we can't afford to let them fail.


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

JWCATTO will you be Augusta next month?


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

*done my part*

just bought a brand new z 34 r2b2 bow.waiting for it to arrive.didn't know pearson was in money trouble though.that's just great,get a new bow,and the company folds.i sure the hell hope not.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

johnny liggett said:


> just bought a brand new z 34 r2b2 bow.waiting for it to arrive.didn't know pearson was in money trouble though.that's just great,get a new bow,and the company folds.i sure the hell hope not.


I wouldn't count Pearson Out!! they have come along ways over the years:shade:


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I have these now.....Ultra Stealth...



I wouldn't worry about Pearson. They are one of the TOP names in archery. Someone will buy them...or help them!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I like that what are they going for MoNoFletch


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

badbow148 said:


> I like that what are they going for MoNoFletch


Me too, the Stealth was/is a favorite of mine and the Z-7 single cams are superb.

I'm curious why one of the new bows from New Breed looks like an uncanny copy of the Pearson Z-bows......?? If there is but a hairs difference (essentially the same bow/cams), then that's dirty pool, I don't care who you are. Hoyt wouldn't appreciate it if I copied their Ultra Elite, even if I helped design it. Just a thought.


----------



## harvick292009 (Mar 16, 2009)

*hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

Is a nice Observation


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

steadyhand said:


> Me too, the Stealth was/is a favorite of mine and the Z-7 single cams are superb.
> 
> I'm curious why one of the new bows from New Breed looks like an uncanny copy of the Pearson Z-bows......?? If there is but a hairs difference (essentially the same bow/cams), then that's dirty pool, I don't care who you are. Hoyt wouldn't appreciate it if I copied their Ultra Elite, even if I helped design it. Just a thought.


You really better look again if you think the new breed looks like a Pearson,1" shorter limbs, less reflex,specs are not even close, and the list goes on,also new breed archery is a licensee of the 2 track cam system. NBA will have a total different clientele then Pearson also, 
I figured that comments like this would come doing work for more then one company Nothing dirty about this, Tom the owner knows what I have to do and what he is doing and he is well aware of my other duties.
Im sorry for all the Pearson loyalist at this time and im sure it will turn out for the best for Pearson, and if they need new product for 2010 I will give them another great product! there is no end to designs.
I am at Pearson helping him until it sells or shuts down.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*No Dirt here*



steadyhand said:


> Me too, the Stealth was/is a favorite of mine and the Z-7 single cams are superb.
> 
> I'm curious why one of the new bows from New Breed looks like an uncanny copy of the Pearson Z-bows......?? If there is but a hairs difference (essentially the same bow/cams), then that's dirty pool, I don't care who you are. Hoyt wouldn't appreciate it if I copied their Ultra Elite, even if I helped design it. Just a thought.


I hate what is happening to Pearson too, I have friends that possibly will be loosing their jobs(some already have) if someone or a group doesn't buy them and keep it running.

NBA is not copying, Yes We are using Richard's 2 Track Design, but certainly not copying anything. 

Have you seen the ABC Crow? It looks just like my Stealth and my Generation II with hurricane cams. Not bashing just pointing it out.

Anyway Please don't bash anyone we all shoot bows whether it is Pearson,NBA,hoyt, etc... and we all support archery.

I'm sure things will all pan out in the end. No harm to anyone just had to speak my mind on that post.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*On Lighter Note hehehehe!!*

I can't wait to go out a get me a Black Bear!! our season opens in 3 days woohoo!!! alls I know is my TX4 is going kill me one!!:darkbeer:


----------



## pearsonarcher1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*trust me fast doesnt need to copy anyones product!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

he has a good enough head on his shoulders and knows how to use it. i watched the man work the ole cad system


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> I can't wait to go out a get me a Black Bear!! our season opens in 3 days woohoo!!! alls I know is my TX4 is going kill me one!!:darkbeer:


Awe you dog dont forget the pics!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> Awe you dog dont forget the pics!



I'll post them up Forsure Richard:darkbeer: its open till June 30th:shade: I missed Spring Grizz draw this year, but there are lots big Black Critters to hunt.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

PearsonLoyal09 said:


> I'll post them up Forsure Richard:darkbeer: its open till June 30th:shade: I missed Spring Grizz draw this year, but there are lots big Black Critters to hunt.


hey get us some tag info maybe next year a couple of us can head your way for a hunt?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> hey get us some tag info maybe next year a couple of us can head your way for a hunt?


Ok I'll look into it and drop you a PM with the info


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> NBA is not copying, Yes We are using Richard's 2 Track Design, but certainly not copying anything.
> 
> Have you seen the ABC Crow? It looks just like my Stealth and my Generation II with hurricane cams. Not bashing just pointing it out.


It occurs to me this cam design was dubbed the Pearson r2b2 before New Breed began.

I realize Richard claims credit for the design (does he have a patent?), but there are many designers at many companies doing great things with a CAD system.

Think about it this way, would it be Ok for Hoyt's designers to leave Hoyt and make a bow that looks VERY similar to the Ultra Elite shoot throw riser along with the Spiral X cams?

Maybe if they shortened the limbs by an inch it would be alright.

I'm not bashing, I'm just saying what was done at Pearson should stay at Pearson.

Perhaps I'm asking for Richard to have a moral compass. And perhaps that's not for me to decide, but for Richard.

Bottom line: the NBA bow pictured in the New Breed post far too closely resembles a Pearson Z bow with r2b2 cams and that's not ethical and lacks moral character.

The follow on question is this: why doesn't the new NBA bow look extremely similar to a Hoyt? Well....that's because Hoyt would go after him with both barrels blazing (in court, of course). Just because Pearson sits still doesn't make it God's honest right.

My $0.02


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

steadyhand said:


> It occurs to me this cam design was dubbed the Pearson r2b2 before New Breed began.
> 
> I realize Richard claims credit for the design (does he have a patent?), but there are many designers at many companies doing great things with a CAD system.
> 
> ...


I guess you are not aware that I brought the R2B2 cam to Pearson when i came! I had it before Pearson and the patent is pending in my name not pearsons! so with what you are saying I guess I should of been charging Pearson for the cams? I guess you must think I am new to the archery world or something? if i wanted the bow to look like a hoyt i would as a matter of fact one of my clients is requesting that look:mg:


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

What I do know is how uncanny the new bow looks like a Pearson, and no matter how you slice it, dice it, or explain it away, there is no reasonable excuse. With an ounce of respect for yourself, you should have made a bow that looks nothing like a Pearson.

If you are as good as you say you are (your right arm must be lengthy to reach around and pat your own back so well - heck of a draw length that must be), then you wouldn't need to make your bow resemble the Pearson so closely.

Bottom line: it sure looks like you stole the design and that's just low, I don't care who you are. Dozens of folks agree the Monster too closely resembles the PSE, and they are right and Matt is taking heat for it and so should you.

NO ONE of 'greatness' would have made a bow that looks just like that of the company they just came from; have some respect (it's that moral compass I talked about).


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell a shotgun model apart from another at 20 yards? Most receivers look the same. 

I wonder if shotgunners play that "who copied who" game. I doubt it. :amen:


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

steadyhand said:


> What I do know is how uncanny the new bow looks like a Pearson, and no matter how you slice it, dice it, or explain it away, there is no reasonable excuse. With an ounce of respect for yourself, you should have made a bow that looks nothing like a Pearson.
> 
> If you are as good as you say you are (your right arm must be lengthy to reach around and pat your own back so well - heck of a draw length that must be), then you wouldn't need to make your bow resemble the Pearson so closely.
> 
> ...


I know a major part of the inside story between Pearson and Richard. You say he stole it. Well, let me inform you he didn't. If you don't like the bow quit looking at it. I know more than you do and I'm not going to disclose what I know out of respect for Richard and Pearson. So think what you want, but just know that YOU are WRONG!


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

archery ham said:


> Can anyone tell a shotgun model apart from another at 20 yards? Most receivers look the same.
> 
> I wonder if shotgunners play that "who copied who" game. I doubt it. :amen:


Point taken, but this New Breed bow goes far beyond the '20 yard look-see' in resemblance to the Pearson, no nit-picking here whatsoever. From the cams to even the limb-pockets are ala Pearson Z-bow.

What do you suppose Benelli would do if Beretta copied their Shotgun action? I think if a Benelli engineer moved away to another company and 'brought' with them the Benelli action he'd have a problem on his hands and loyal fans of Benelli would call him out on it. So you see, my complaint is far more substantial than a view 'from 20 yards.'

Additionally, my wife is a Patent attorney in D.C. (U.S. Trademark Office) and if this 'patent pending' completes though to a grant of patent, then a simple court challenge could very easily null and void the issuance altogether (because the design was marketed by Pearson as r2b2 and this gives Pearson intellectual property rights not otherwise granted - it's called design precedence, look it up).


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

What do you think the R & B stands for? It"s Richard's initials. The 2 stands for 2 track.

Go do the research, you'll see.


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

I understand - care should have been taken to not move away from Pearson and then shortly after design a bow that so closely resembles a Pearson (my position on this matter isn't just the cams).

That's cheezy no matter how you slice it.

If Richard is so good, he should have been able to design a bow that created no hard feelings with Pearson loyalists.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

steadyhand said:


> I understand - care should have been taken to not move away from Pearson and then shortly after design a bow that so closely resembles a Pearson (my position on this matter isn't just the cams).
> 
> That's cheezy no matter how you slice it.
> 
> If Richard is so good, he should have been able to design a bow that created no hard feelings with Pearson loyalists.


I can understand your point, but you don't know the whole story. I don't know the whole story either, but I know first hand major parts. ALL bows share something. All we have seen is a picture of a raw bow. No up close pictures, and there are only 3 people I know of that have touched it. 

Why don't we let them get it off the ground before we try to hang them from the nearest tree. Then, if the bow doesn't make you feel all warm inside move on, but if it does then buy one and be happy we all have another wonderful choice.


----------



## jason77 (May 2, 2008)

*Let me clear the air a little*



steadyhand said:


> I understand - care should have been taken to not move away from Pearson and then shortly after design a bow that so closely resembles a Pearson (my position on this matter isn't just the cams).
> 
> That's cheezy no matter how you slice it.
> 
> If Richard is so good, he should have been able to design a bow that created no hard feelings with Pearson loyalists.


Steadyhand please understand something. Our bows may look the same to you but are totally different in many ways. Here are just some of the differences. 
I will start with the riser first. Our(NBA) cut outs are not the same, our shelf is totally different, Our grip is smaller and fits in your hand so much better, the reflex in the riser is different, the top part of our riser is not off-set from the bottom(so our bow will be much easier to tune), and our riser are not extruded they are cut out of a solid block.
Next our cams. Our cams do have the same two track system, but we have different cut-out and the main difference is our cams shoot 7-11 feet faster than the pearson.
Now to our limbs. We will be offering solid limbs or split limbs. We are leaving it up to the customer. We should be one of the first companies to offer the barnsdale split limbs. 
Now I know you may have hard feeling towards NBA, but I must ask you to think outside the box for a few minutes. Who's to say we didn't try to do everything in our power to help pearson and when everything is said and done maybe someone will tell you the truth. Richard, Kyle, nor I are going to run any person or any company in the gound. We do not have to put any companies light out to make ours shine brighter.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ok how about some pictures and you be the judge*

I found this picture of a older cabela's bow which is made by parker, look how it looks like a z-bow from pearson and parker had this bow out first. Then here is a picture of a z-bow and finally the NBA. I'm just not seeing it, if anything the Pearson looks like the parker/cabela's bow more. Also the parker and pearson used the same technology on the one cam. In fact parker has one called the z cam and it was out before the z-7 cam. So lets stop, and just support archery!
Pearson is Pearson and New Breed is New Breed. 
Cabela's








Pearson








NBA


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

All I know is that little new breed bow you are holding sure looks like a shooter! I will probably have to have one of these too!


----------



## harvick292009 (Mar 16, 2009)

*so Jason77*

maybe our question is , who's your loyalty to, Pearson or NBA, cause i see your signature has Pearson Pro staff?


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

Ju5t H3R3 said:


> I found this picture of a older cabela's bow which is made by parker, look how it looks like a z-bow from pearson and parker had this bow out first. Then here is a picture of a z-bow and finally the NBA. I'm just not seeing it, if anything the Pearson looks like the parker/cabela's bow more. Also the parker and pearson used the same technology on the one cam. In fact parker has one called the z cam and it was out before the z-7 cam.



I'm not grousing about the One-cam nor the TX-4, so your pictures as "proof" are pointless.

What I'm discussing is the 2009 Z-32 and Z-34 r2b2 cams from Pearson, which are DRASTICALLY similar to the New "copied" Breed.

As I've said - there shouldn't be just a "cut outs" worth of difference and 1 inch shorter limbs, those just seem like a model difference within the same company, not a "whole new breed" altogether.

Seems cheezy to claim "great" design skills and yet have a sliver of a difference between these and the new Pearson 2-cam Z-bows.

For crying out loud, how would you like it if I waited a few months and started a company called "Newer Breed" and offered bows with a thin hair's difference from your "New Breed" line (you know, with slightly different shaped cutouts and a couple of degrees angle difference).

No excuse for a bow so closely resembling the Pearson......


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

jason77 said:


> Steadyhand please understand something.
> when everything is said and done maybe someone will tell you the truth. Richard, Kyle, nor I are going to run any person or any company in the gound. We do not have to put any companies light out to make ours shine brighter.


Someone does need to speak the truth, because it sure looks like a band of fellows got together and is in the process of cannibalizing America's oldest bow company.

Your New Breed bow looks (and likely feels) so close to a new 2009 Pearson Z-34, it looks like the only design talent you have is a 'tweak' here and a 'tweak' there. That's not talent.

Any number of folks on AT could take a Hoyt Vantage Elite and 'tweak' it here and there and produce a "new" long shoot-through riser with Spiral X cams and split (er...quick, offer solid too) limbs.

Your bow seems like almost a twin to the Pearson Z-34 and that's not new breed at all; it would be perhaps a slightly different offering from Pearson, just like Hoyt offers the 737 and Vantage Pro (nearly the same and only SLIGHTLY different enough to warrant offering both).

*And this thread is a "Pearson Loyalist" thread, not the New Breed thread, so you shouldn't be surprised I'm "supporting Pearson" here. I haven't posted negative on New Breed's thread at all (I have class).

Lastly, according to HCA and Elite (co-designer of the twin-track binary ala Kevin), there is likely more to this story.....I've got a call in to Pearson.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

*so Tired*

I am so tired of hearing the lil pups whimpering and whining about Pearson and Richard If you got an issue with Either one you can find em at an asa shoot, this bickering looks childish and hurts all of us


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

harvick292009 said:


> maybe our question is , who's your loyalty to, Pearson or NBA, cause i see your signature has Pearson Pro staff?


Kens back!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ok the only thing that is a fact here is this is a pearson thread so lets get it back on track or this will go on forever.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Agreed!*



fastpassthrough said:


> ok the only thing that is a fact here is this is a pearson thread so lets get it back on track or this will go on forever.


Agreed! no harm, no foul. I wish Pearson the best, and hope it get bought soon.


----------



## steadyhand (Jul 30, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> ok the only thing that is a fact here is this is a pearson thread so lets get it back on track or this will go on forever.


1. Looks like you can't help but run over to a "Pearson Loyalist" thread and do/say anything to deflect honest criticism. We're not saying these things on your "2010 New Breed Archery" thread, so quit trying to shut us up.

2. You're right, Ken is back and we all spotted him right along with you; however, he has some interesting insight into your tenure at HCA - I'm in the process of verifying his information now.

3. I have received more than half dozen unsolicited emails from folks offering to tell the rest of New Breed's story, including the binary twin track (is it true Kevin from Elite helped in the design.....?), and I'm also in the process of verifying this information now. On a preliminary note, someone from Elite is quite upset at the moment.....maybe you should give them a call.

I can't help but believe you, along with your version of "ken" (Ju5TH3R3), are cannibalizing Pearson to launch your own line and the reason several of us are crying "foul" is because it's low (moral/ethical wise).

This type of talk "IS" what this thread is about - you may not like it, and if you don't, then don't read the posts and stay away, Richard, it's as simple as that!

Shouldn't you be out designing an original product or something far enough different that it doesn't cause a stink?

We're busy calling a Duck a Duck, that's all.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

quack quack


----------



## harvick292009 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Im not sure why they even allow them to post*

on a pearson thread , isnt that highjacking? I cant see where the NBA so called Pearson staff shooters are being loyal at all. I mean who are they with Pearson or NBA?


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Bows*

I am with Pearson and will continue to support them, but I am NOT against NBA or Richard. He is still helping out at Pearson and competition is what gives us better products! If we did the moral issue then the Indians would own all our bows and hunting ground to boot. And though we are loyal to our companies we are all still part of the Archery family. Just shoot what fits you and everyone will be happy.


----------



## harvick292009 (Mar 16, 2009)

*well said pride*

enough said by me. i wish Pearson good luck, they still have awesome bows, and they always have had, even before Richard stepped in, no one person makes a bow company they had to have it from the start, and its the shooter that makes the bow, no other way around.


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

You know I don't have a lot of post on AT because I set back and read a lot of what goes on. Steady Hand; Richard didn't copy the Z-bows from Pearson. If you go find a picture of a 2006 Iron Mace you will see where the design idea came from. Now if you look at Parker's and Ross bows they have risers that look just like the Pearson Z-bows. Just like there are a alot of other bow that look like someone elses. So let's just quit all the complaining, and like someone else said shoot what makes you happy. I personally will shoot pearson until I can't find one anymore. Then I will find something else to shoot that I like, but if you really want Pearson to have a chance quit with all the complaining. If there is a issue with legal matter let the proper people handle that and let the rest of us enjoy AT.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

*I need a module*

I figured one of you Pearson folks could tell me what draw module I need for an '08 TX-4 with the Z7 cam to get 29.5" and where I can get one..??
I have a B6 in in now and it is 29". I didn't see any half sized modules listed at Select Archery.


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

Call the factory at 251-867-8475 somebody there can help you. PM me I may have one laying around here somewhere. After you find out which one.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

anybody else have problems with the camo flaking off on the riser of their z34, z32, tx4 ???


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Mrwintr said:


> I figured one of you Pearson folks could tell me what draw module I need for an '08 TX-4 with the Z7 cam to get 29.5" and where I can get one..??
> I have a B6 in in now and it is 29". I didn't see any half sized modules listed at Select Archery.


You need the B7. You can put the half size in the comments box when checking out. Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

RT1 said:


> anybody else have problems with the camo flaking off on the riser of their z34, z32, tx4 ???


Yup, my TX-4 had that problem.....the factory was going to re-dip it, but I decided to have it powdercoated instead.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

*Pearson Shooters*

I have a 2009 Pearson Z-34 for sale or trade 40-50lbs 27 inch draw in the classifids check it out it needs to go away thanks it has the R2B2 cams on it.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

I have talked to anybody at the factory in a little while. I try to go by on Monday and see if anything new is the works.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pearsonwonder said:


> I have talked to anybody at the factory in a little while. I try to go by on Monday and see if anything new is the works.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Any new news?:confused3:


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

JohnBSox said:


> Any new news?:confused3:


John,
I talked to Carolyn today as they were building bows and getting things taken care of...except whoever is making the draw stops (I may have to take some time off and drive to Brewton, AL to get the extra stops!!!). Here's what she posted on the Pearson forum:


_We are building and shipping like normal. There are more prospects wanting to buy the company, we will let everyone knows as soon as something happens.

Thank You,
Carolyn_

Soooo....I've got more bows coming my way - Z-32 and some TX-4s. They are looking for some good homes!!!


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

selectarchery said:


> John,
> I talked to Carolyn today as they were building bows and getting things taken care of...except whoever is making the draw stops (I may have to take some time off and drive to Brewton, AL to get the extra stops!!!). Here's what she posted on the Pearson forum:
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks for the update Jim.

Pearson has been around forever. The ownership, management and location of the company have changed more than a few times over the years. I look forward to this all being resolved soon and I am a little excited to see what the final change will bring to the industry. 

I would also like to say that my hat is off to the loyalty shown by some of the Pearson employees as well as the shooters and consumers that have been sticking it out in this difficult and uncertain time period. 

It seems that it is getting harder for American manufacturing to survive every year, no matter what industry you are manufacturing for. Eliminating waste, reducing cost and maintaining quality all at the same time may sound simple, but it is very difficult. When you add to that the cost of research and development of new products, it can become overwhelming.

I wish everyone involved the best of luck!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

My son won the 2009 Pennsylvania Indoor Championship with his Pearson Pathfinder..He loves that bow...


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> My son won the 2009 Pennsylvania Indoor Championship with his Pearson Pathfinder..He loves that bow...



Congratulations Champ! :hello2:

I hope we can see him get his first Deer or Turkey with it as well. :usa:


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Priceless pic!!!

Always good to see the young un's in action.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats to you young man.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Just wanted to say that I stand behind Pearson, their staff and shooters.. what a dedicated bunch! Any question I have, i get an answer.. any advice i seek, i get an answer.. 
The Z34 is outperforming my expectations.. I just achieved a top 5 in ASA, I couldn't have gotten this far with out all of them.


Long Live Pearson Archery!


----------



## v-hunter (Apr 4, 2008)

selectarchery said:


> John,
> I talked to Carolyn today as they were building bows and getting things taken care of...except whoever is making the draw stops (I may have to take some time off and drive to Brewton, AL to get the extra stops!!!). Here's what she posted on the Pearson forum:
> 
> 
> ...


Sent you a e-mail last night about my order, now I see why it's not here. Any word from Pearson on how much longer on the draw stops?


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

JAG said:


> Just wanted to say that I stand behind Pearson, their staff and shooters.. what a dedicated bunch! Any question I have, i get an answer.. any advice i seek, i get an answer..
> The Z34 is outperforming my expectations.. I just achieved a top 5 in ASA, I couldn't have gotten this far with out all of them.
> 
> 
> Long Live Pearson Archery!


Congrats to you Lady, JAG you will get to NO.1 before long.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Word is Pearson has a buyer. Anyone have the scoop?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

badbow148 said:


> Congrats to you Lady, JAG you will get to NO.1 before long.


thanks!



JohnBSox said:


> Word is Pearson has a buyer. Anyone have the scoop?


no.. but i will ask.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

*Here's the thread*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=902341


----------



## CycloneBlkhawk (Apr 10, 2009)

*thats good news*

glad to here Pearson, will survive, thats awesome news, the company puts out great bows, and i have one of those b ows for sale if anyone wants a deal on a left handed green fade to blk, its in classified.I ll let it go right, i have no room for it in my shop , but i can tell you this, its less than half price and its below dealer price.


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

Can I join the support club or is this by invitation only?


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Joining*

We can make you our Leader.:clap::clap:


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

I like my TX-4 !! (I realy wish I knew why it has that name)

70#, 29 DL, 425 grain Victory = 299/299/300 FPS


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

archery ham said:


> I like my TX-4 !! (I realy wish I knew why it has that name)
> 
> 70#, 29 DL, 425 grain Victory = 299/299/300 FPS



I am not sure how it got that name , but being the ******* that I am, it sure is easy for TX-4 and Z-34 to run together when I am trying to talk about them. LOL


----------



## dbalfa (Jun 25, 2009)

*pearson wannabe*

OK, I've shot PSE, Mathews (currently have Switchback) and am in the trading mood....mostly I want to droop down to 60# from 70. I've located a TX-4 single cam for $480. Good deal? How will it compare to what I have?
I'm also looking at the PSE Bow Madness XS. 
Whatdoya think fellas?:teeth:


----------



## 2cold1 (Feb 12, 2006)

If you are currently shooting a Switchback then this what you will expierence with the TX-4.

Faster!!!!! Way faster if it is an 09 with R2B2 cams!!!
Just as Smooth!
Quiter
Better Looking
Built in level on riser if it is an 09
Better Grip

You won't be dissappointed!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

dbalfa said:


> OK, I've shot PSE, Mathews (currently have Switchback) and am in the trading mood....mostly I want to droop down to 60# from 70. I've located a TX-4 single cam for $480. Good deal? How will it compare to what I have?
> I'm also looking at the PSE Bow Madness XS.
> Whatdoya think fellas?:teeth:


 I have a 60# TX-4 and I can tell you I like shooting it better than the Drenalin and I had a Switchback before also...the TX4 is smoother and faster than the switchback or the Drenalin.
$480 is more than I would pay for an '08 TX4, I didn't pay that for mine a year ago. Even if it was a New leftover I would only give $450. I don't think you will find many for sale though. Maybe if it has a lot of accessories it could make itworth that price to you. Great bow!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*TX-4 is one rockin Shooter!!*



2cold1 said:


> If you are currently shooting a Switchback then this what you will expierence with the TX-4.
> 
> Faster!!!!! Way faster if it is an 09 with R2B2 cams!!!
> Just as Smooth!
> ...


Just what he said!! :darkbeer: Once you shoot the TX-4 there is no looking back:shade:even if its a 08 or a 09.

My 09 TX4 71.5# at 29" is smoking at 321 FPS with a 360 grain arrow.:mg:


----------



## dbalfa (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Gentlemen! The bow I found is a '08 leftover, bare. $480 may be too much but when compared to $700 dealer wants for new ones, not so much.... I'm also looking at a used Z-32, 60# 29.5dl, looks like a sweet tree-stand bow (which is 99.5% of my use)- anybody got any thoughts on a Z-32?


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

Mrwintr said:


> I have a 60# TX-4 and I can tell you I like shooting it better than the Drenalin and I had a Switchback before also...the TX4 is smoother and faster than the switchback or the Drenalin.
> $480 is more than I would pay for an '08 TX4, I didn't pay that for mine a year ago. Even if it was a New leftover I would only give $450. I don't think you will find many for sale though. Maybe if it has a lot of accessories it could make itworth that price to you. Great bow!


Here is the #'s I got emailed from the Pro-Shop TX4 R2B2 Cam 28.5" Loaded String.

Here is what he wrote:

*Hi John, i found time today to tune your bow and run it through the crony , i hope you will be happy with the speed i was able to squeeze out of that old bow LOL!, 320, 320, 320, 321,320, 320, that was at 70# 350 grain arrow. I then shot some groups and then came inside to refletch three of the four arrows i used because it shoots very tight groups ! I will see you on Friday, Kenny.*

Sweet!!!!:darkbeer:


----------

